# videos abspielen



## blubbbla (29. Jul 2007)

Ist es möglich mit Java3D oder auch Java Videos abzuspielen? Und wenn ja, wie aufwendig ist das?


----------



## The_S (30. Jul 2007)

Mit dem JMF geht das und aufwendig ist das eigentlich gar nicht (mal davon abgesehen, dass das JMF öffters ma zicken macht und ansonsten auch recht verbugt ist).

Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass das etwas mit Java3D zu tun hat!?


----------



## merlin2 (17. Aug 2007)

Vielleicht will blubbbla das Video ja in einer Java3D-Umgebung abspielen. Das geht, soweit ich weiß.

Edit: Erklärt zum Beispiel hier:
http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/ch283/index.html
http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/ch285/index.html


----------

